# Better pics of my Burl



## C.L. Boyett (Oct 3, 2016)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2016)

Cool, what kind is first pic.


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Oct 3, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Cool, what kind is first pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Oct 3, 2016)

It native Elm from Oklahoma.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)

Cameron, you need to figure out the quotes. If you quote someone, try typing under the quote...not in a new reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)

C.L. Boyett said:


> It native Elm from Oklahoma.



Like this...


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)

Are you on a phone, tablet? Or pc?


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Oct 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Like this...
> 
> View attachment 114426


Right here then. Correct

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)

There ya go! Nicely done....that's it!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice looking wood! I loved the bit of elm burl I've had.


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Oct 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> There ya go! Nicely done....that's it!


I'm a bit slow at this stuff. I'm on an I phone 7. Also have an I pad. Without wifi my laptop is worthless. 
Its worthless with me running it anyway. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)

No problem. We have plenty of time....well, by we, I mean...I do. I have plenty of time. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 3, 2016)

AMAZING

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Oct 3, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Nice looking wood! I loved the bit of elm burl I've had.


I've had this Elm for a year. We've been kind of nervous on what to do with it. We have zero experience working with Burl. Well actually very little wood working experience period. I'm going to learn though.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2016)

That's beautiful stuff! The eyes always seem to open up on the elm burl I've had, and it looks like you've got the same thing going on with yours... There's nothing you can do about it as far as I know.

In my experience, it seems like most burls are easier to dry than the respective straight grain wood.


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Oct 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That's beautiful stuff! The eyes always seem to open up on the elm burl I've had, and it looks like you've got the same thing going on with yours... There's nothing you can do about it as far as I know.
> 
> In my experience, it seems like most burls are easier to dry than the respective straight grain wood.


The top pic I believe was air dried. The other large chunk I milled this weekend was dried in my small kiln and it was worse so I'll air dry all burl from now on. My shop has A/C as of this summer. Installed it myself. (Another of my talents) The shrinkage on this Elm is crazy also. I had to shave about a 1/4 inch to get that flat surface.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2016)

I use a Polish kiln(AKA cardboard box) to slow the drying on most of the blanks I cut.

You're right about the shrinkage with elm... It moves like crazy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

